# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  نكتة

## ساهر

فيه واحد محشش  يبغى يضيع الدورية قال لها كم سعر اليمونة هههههههههه

----------


## ساهر

انتظرونا

----------


## دمعه حزن

ههههههههههههههههه

مشكور اخوي على النكتة

وبانتظار جديدك

----------


## ميمو

هههههههههه
يسلمو عامر

----------


## شجن

ههههههههههه

مشكور على النكتة

----------


## دموع الشوق

يربييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييي

----------

